# ستايلك احلى مع متجر نادر فهد



## اشواق 123 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

للطلب على الايميل التالي :

[email protected]

او زيارة متجرنا :

ظ…طھط¬ط± ظ†ط§ط¯ط± ظپظ‡ط¯ ط§ظ„ط¥ظ„ظƒطھط±ظˆظ†ظٹ


----------



## جنان الخلد (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ستايلك احلى مع متجر نادر فهد*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ...


----------



## النوير (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ستايلك احلى مع متجر نادر فهد*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## النوير (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: ستايلك احلى مع متجر نادر فهد*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

